# Something i was thinking up



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Alright, is it possible to get a 55 gallon SW aquarium and make a plexi glass divider and divide 1/3 of the tank for a "mini reef" I was planning on having only a FOWLR setup but my teacher has convinced me to start a reef. I wany both . If so what extras would I most likely need to do ?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you want a combo system which shares the water, or a totally separate system which doesn't share the two waters? Neither is a really good idea, but either can be done. Depending on your answer you'd have to make appropriate arrangements for lighting, fltration/circulation, and substrate types.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

share the same water


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well if they were going to share the same water you could just buy a divider from the petstore but if you did use a piece of plexi-glass what I would do is drill holes in the plexi-glass with a drill press in a neat pattern but it wouldn't be that hard if you had a drill press but if not I would just buy a divider from the petstore advantages to that are no work and it can be removed easily then I would just get a 48" long light and get a small light for the reef part if you look around on the web you can find alot of coral lights that are small and very high powered.


----------

